# Do not upgrade your Samsung 960Pro Firmware to latest version



## xkm1948 (Nov 29, 2017)

It will causes random application freezes. Not hard crush but pretty annoying.

Overclock.net users have reported similar issues. The problem firmware version is 3B6QCXP7. I am not sure whether the rest of Samsung's SSD line up is affected. Better safe than sorry.  And as always, back up your stuff. You never know a SSD firmware update may cripple your computer.

I have already submitted a ticket to Samsung. Hopefully it will get resolved soon.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 29, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> I have already submitted a ticket



Replacement drives all around! 

Wouldnt that be nice.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 29, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Replacement drives all around!
> 
> Wouldnt that be nice.



Welp I certainly do not wish another replacement drive. Sucks ass to have to reinstall system all the f*uck over again.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## R0H1T (Nov 29, 2017)

Can you get back to previous version, should tide you over till there's a fix?
Also don't upgrade your firmware (any hardware) unless you need to, especially latest firmware on work machines et al. If ain't broke ~ you know, let others be the usual guinea pigs first


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 29, 2017)

The situation is getting pretty big. So far Samsung is trying to down play the issue.

https://us.community.samsung.com/t5...oard-id/memoryandstorage/thread-id/873/page/1

Once again DO NOT upgrade your 960Pro SSD firmware!!


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 29, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> The situation is getting pretty big. So far Samsung is trying to down play the issue.
> 
> https://us.community.samsung.com/t5...oard-id/memoryandstorage/thread-id/873/page/1
> 
> Once again DO NOT upgrade your 960Pro SSD firmware!!



This was posted by a Samsung forum moderator:









SamsungDave

SAMSUNG MODERATOR
Options

Monday

Re: 960 pro firmware 3B6QCXP7 its a crap !!!!

Hello All,

*Unfortunately there is no way to downgrade the FW to an older version.*


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 29, 2017)

They should simply put a fixed new version up


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 29, 2017)

Good catch! Thanks!

Next time, throw a link in the first post.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 30, 2017)

Samsung has yanked the problematic firmware from their online support as well as Samsung magician. Hope they can fix it soon.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm glad I don't jump on new firmware... My Evo and Pro has no need of an upgrade but glad to let others know of the issue


----------

